# Where to buy Beef Heart?????



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

I am looking to buy some Beef Heart so I can make my own frozen fish food. I have tried Coopers and Save on Foods in Maple Ridge and they do not carry it. I know it is available somewhere but where. Does T&T carry it? Does Safeway? Do I have to go to a butcher shop for it? Someone please direct me in the right direction.


----------



## Canadian_Aqua_Farm (Apr 21, 2010)

Superstore in Pitt Meadows is the closest place I know of. T&T also carries it.


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

Thanks Rick.


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

I have seen organic hormone free chicken hearts for sale in Point Roberts.
Also have seen beef heart in Price smarts in Richmond but they did not say organic or anything like that.
Just saw your location...never mind...sorry.


----------



## stlove1 (Dec 19, 2010)

Superstore has beef heart


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

Thanks I will check out these stores.


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

if not try ford rd meats........i think they still actually butcher there.


----------



## Smallermouse (Jan 28, 2012)

Osaka supermarket has beef/ chicken heart.


----------

